# grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i had another tank catastrophe windex got in the tank somehow i think my mom sprayed oust without thinking but anyways fish are dead corals are fine. so i was thinking what new fi8sh to get. mainly ones with great perosnalities colorful and below 30 smaceros.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Royal Gramma, Pseudorchormis, Clownfish, Cardinals (Maybe), Six-Line Wrasse, Clown Goby, Green Banded Goby, Neon Blue Goby, Watchman Goby, Firefish, and some Hawkfish (be careful of your inverts).


----------

